# Kannst du an deinen Freund dicht herantreten, ohne zu ihm überzutreten? (Nietzsche: Zarathustra)



## gustavolaime

Esto es de Nietzsche.

*Man soll in seinem Freunde noch den Feind ehren. Kannst du an deinenFreund dicht herantreten, ohne zu ihm überzutreten?*


¿Cuáles serían las mejores traducciones? ¿Las posibles mejores traducciones? Aquí les dejo algunas, espero puedan ofrecerme otras para que sea bien entendible, puesto que....

_Alguien lo traduce así:_

- En el propio amigo debemos honrar incluso al enemigo. ¿Puedes tú acercarte mucho a tu amigo *sin pasarte a su bando? *

_Otro lo traduce así:_

- En el amigo debes honrar también al enemigo. ¿Podrás acercarte a tu amigo *sin pasar sobre él?


*¿Tienen otras opciones? ¿Alguna mejor opción? ¿Cuál es la mejor traducción que me ofrecerían ustedes? ¿o Alguien que desarrolle una buena explicación sobre "Kannst du an deinen Freund dicht herantreten, ohne zu ihm überzutreten?


----------



## Alemanita

En primer lugar diría que la traducción *sin pasar sobre él *está mal*. *El sentido es el de la primera traducción. Mi interpretación es que deberías ser capaz de acercarte mucho a tu amigo, ser muy íntimo con él, pero sin SER completamente él, sin pasarte a su bando, sin ser completamente de su opinión, siempre guardándote un mínimo de distancia y de 'enemistad'.


----------



## gustavolaime

Hola Alemanita, gracias por la respuesta, he preguntado esto en Facebook. Esto fue lo que he conversado. Tal vez sirva de contexto, y también, creo ya haber encontrado la respuesta. Osea esta: 

- En el propio amigo debemos honrar también al enemigo. ¿Puedes tú acercarte mucho a tu amigo *sin pasarte a su bando? 

< ... >

*


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

"bando" presupone una contraposición entre partes. No es la tradución más fiel, pero sin duda mejor que la segunda posibilidad. Es necesario considerar el contexto de esa frase en modo adecuado. Si mal no recuerdo, se refiere al capítulo "sobre los amigos" de _also sprach Zarathustra._ Alemanita tiene razón _in nuce_. Yo explayaría un poco el sentido. Es decir:

la frase está introducida por este parágrafo:


Immer ist für den Einsiedler der Freund der Dritte: der Dritte ist  der Kork, der verhindert, dass das Gespräch der Zweie in die Tiefe  sinkt.

  Ach, es giebt zu viele Tiefen für alle Einsiedler. Darum sehnen sie sich so nach einem Freunde und nach seiner Höhe.


Interpretado libremente, se puede decir que no es posible pretender amistad (que presupone relacionarse verdaderamente, no a medias) sobre la base del individualismo (el ermitaño, en el texto). 

Luego: 

Will man einen Freund haben, so muss man auch für ihn Krieg führen wollen: und um Krieg zu führen, muss man Feind sein _können_.

Man soll in seinem Freunde noch den Feind ehren. Kannst du an deinen Freund dicht herantreten, ohne zu ihm überzutreten?

  In seinem Freunde soll man seinen besten Feind haben. Du sollst ihm am nächsten mit dem Herzen sein, wenn du ihm widerstrebst.

Si, a pesar del individualismo, se desea tener un amigo, entonces debemos estar dispuestos, de darse el caso, a seguirlo en su nombre. Esto puede llevarnos a un punto de quiebre (si no queremos seguirlo por ejemplo): la enemistad. Esta puede darse por propios principios (que no son los de tu amigo), por valores o por el mero individualismo que nos guía a pesar de cualquier amistad. Nietzsche nos habla de la necesidad de un equilibrio muy sutil (y necesario) entre amistad y enemistad. Porque de lo contrario: (A) ¿cuál es el peor enemigo que podemos encontrar sino el propio y más íntimo amigo, aquel que sabe todo de nosotros? (In seinem Freunde soll man seinen besten Feind haben). Ante esta verdad, el autor añade:


Man soll in seinem Freunde noch den Feind ehren. Kannst du an deinen Freund dicht herantreten, ohne zu ihm überzutreten?


Se debe honrar al enemigo en el propio amigo. ¿Puedes acercarte a tu amigo, sin ponerte de su lado?


Si se debe honrar siempre a todo enemigo (Schmitt dixit), se debe honrar incluso al enemigo en el propio amigo, por la posiblidad escrita sub A. Esto último _no significa _tener que seguirlo siempre, "ponerse de su lado". Este es el equilibrio, que el autor pretende: Du sollst ihm am nächsten mit dem Herzen sein, wenn du ihm _widerstrebst_. 

Übertreten tiene varios significados. significa pasarse a (al otro lado de algo), convertise a (una idea por ejemplo), también infringir, violar.


----------



## gustavolaime

Sí, tienes razón. Cuando dice SU BANDO, o SU LADO, se refiere al PUNTO en el que la otra persona "podría sentirse violado" - por diferentes motivos que él pueda tener -  (y si se pasa ese espacio, él podría tornarse un enemigo).

Así que Nietzsche, al hacer esa pregunta, creo yo que está diciendo así:

La verdadera amistad requiere estar muy cerca, estar completamente desnudo, pero dime, ¿tú crees que puedas ACERCARTE "lo suficiente" a alguien sin que él se convierta en tu enemigo? Amigo mío, discípulo mío, no todos están superandose como tú, o como yo, muchos no pueden ser vulnerables y bellos como una flor, aún se pueden almacenar temores, así que debes aceptar desde el primer momento en que UNO  PODRÍA SER TU ENEMIGO. 

(Esto que digo lo digo porque más o menos eso es lo que capté del filósofo que más abajo te expongo, ya que tengo un libro de él que interpreta a Nietzsche, a parte, me he dado cuenta que en el capítulo final de la Primera Parte de esta obra de Nietzsche habla de esto y el "siguiente nivel" de amistad , osea, para pasar a los "siguientes niveles de amistad" hay que renegar también del amigo, algo así dice - creo que Nietzsche está tratando de eliminar los impedimentos que hacen que muchas amistades se conviertan en relaciones de tortura, de juegos de superioridad e inferioridad, en el sentido de un sádico y un masoquista, bueno, y tal vez más aspectos sobre esto ).



Hay unas 2 frases de Nietzsche que justamente ayuda en este caso, él dijo:

 - Te creo capaz de cualquier maldad, de ahí que te pido la bondad. 
- El hombre de conocimiento no sólo tiene que saber amar a sus enemigos, tiene también que saber odiar a sus amigos.

En pocas palabras, creo que Nietzsche tiene un sentido de Justicia en el que no da lugar el poder VENDER la "supuesta" amistad que hay entre muchas personas. Ser capaz de odiar a alguien, muestra creo yo, no dejarse vender por una mentira de un "amigo" "hipócrita",  así que tal vez odiar, no significa odiar en el sentido que todos conocemos. Tal vez tiene que ver con nuestra individualidad, ser fiel a nuestras virtudes y a la justicia ( en el sentido que Nietzsche lo expone en su obra).

Mira esta interpretación  (Ahorita me he metido a averiguar más de Nietzsche, por eso, estoy que veo muchas traducciones que "tal vez" podrían refinarse hasta más no poder).


- ​Un filósofo indio explica esa parte, tal vez no todo el sentido de la frase de este hilo, sino la parte de -"ohne zu ihm überzutreten?" él lo interpreta así:

Tendrás que transgredir los límites, sólo transgrediendo los límites podrás acercarte a tu amigo. Pero nadie quiere que transgredas sus límites, es aquí donde la amistad comienza a tornarse enemistad. Es un fenómeno extraño: para estar cerca tienes que transgredir, si no transgredes permaneces distante, la amistad queda en algo social.
Para estar cerca tienes que transgredir, pero transgredir los límites de alguien es molestarlo, irritarlo, porque lo estás forzando a darte sus secretos. Lo estás forzando a estar desnudo e indefenso delante tuyo, y hay muchas posibilidades de que tu transgresión sea el comienzo de la enemistad.


Bueno, hasta ahí nomás habla.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

creo que es la intepretación correcta.

Ps. le estás quitando la chamba al traductor Pascual


----------



## gustavolaime

jajajaja Hay cosas que ese filósofo indio no explica en la obra de Nietzsche, así que ojalá algún día se me prenda algunas lucecitas para entender "lo que él trata de decir", lo que él tiene en mente. Bueno, es un buen trabajo. Pero también recuerdo que alguien me dijo:

"Es toda una aventura descifrar a Nieztche porque realmente los niveles de interpretaciòn son muchos y se le ha abordado desde diferentes doctrinas de pensamiento (no siempre de forma ESCRUPULOSA)".

Es una tarea titánica "tratar de saber punto por punto lo que Nietzsche tenía en su mente". Es difícil, por no decir imposible.

Bueno, gracias amigo!!


----------

